# Passwort vergessen ispconfig



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

hallo liebe community ich habe ein Problem mir hat vor kurzen nen Kollege meinen Server verwaltet und habe nun Knies mit ihm, ich komme an mein ispconfig Passwort nicht heran wie kann ich es ändern root zugriff auf meinen Server habe ich bin leihe darin ein nette Hilfestellung wäre supi von euch. danke vorab euch allen schon mal.   werde aus der info nicht schlau  https://translate.google.com/transl...nistrator-password-in-ispconfig-3/&edit-text=


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Was versteht Du daran nicht? Die Schritte ab "Melden Sie sich beim MySQL-Datenbank." durchführen.


----------



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

spätestens beim eingabe des rootpassworts kommt ne fehler meldung syntax error tokens lol


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Du meinst das Passwort für die Datenbank?


----------



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

das problem ist habe nur das root passwort vom server kein  passwörter  vom isp config hatte schonmal das prob nen kollege hat mir das in 5 min neu eingetragen da habe mir leider die schritte dazu nicht gemerkt ich dummbatz leider habe da keine kontakt mehr zum kollegen echt mies


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Hast Du das root Passwort für die Datenbank? Das muss nicht das selbe Passwort für die Konsole sein.


----------



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

leider nein nur das vom server passwort root das ist der nachteil wenn andere das für einen immer  gemacht habe und nicht mal selbst  drauf geschaut wie das geht was genau er da gemacht hat per teamviewer oder so könnte mich nun schwarz ärgern


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Schau doch mal in die Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf. Wenn Du Glück hast, dann steht dort das root Passwort der Datenbank.


----------



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

das einfach eingeben /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf dann kommt permission denied


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Nein.

tail  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf


----------



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

ich könnt dich knutschen robotto. Danke dir für die schnelle und unkomplizierte hilfe erklärung  einfach top. wo kann ich da denn die e mail adresse hinterlegen das wenn sowas nochmal sein sollte ich einfach auf passwort vergessen klicken kann und es mir zugesand wird?


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Die Funktion geht glaube ich gar nicht für den Admin.


----------



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

habe unter den punkt Einstellungen Benutzereinstellung folgenden Hinweis in rosa bekommen
*Error*

Sicherheitsüberprüfung für: admin_allow_new_admin fehlgeschlagen. kann damit nicht wirklich was anfangen mhhh


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Wenn Du jetzt noch erklärst, was Du gemacht hast um diese Meldung zu bekommen, dann kann man es vielleicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

Ich habe das angeklickt Einstellungen dann auf Benutzereinstellung, dann erschien direkt diese Meldung im ispconfig .Dann stand auf einmal diese oben bereits besagte Fehlermeldung dort.


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Du darfst Satzzeichen und die Groß- und Kleinschreibung benutzen.


----------



## chubbydortmund (1. Nov. 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Du darfst Satzzeichen und die Groß- und Kleinschreibung benutzen.


Habe mein oberes Posting, nochmal nachgebessert  !!!


----------



## robotto7831a (2. Nov. 2015)

Keine Ahnung was die bedeutet und warum Du diese bekommst.


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2015)

Zitat von chubbydortmund:


> habe unter den punkt Einstellungen Benutzereinstellung folgenden Hinweis in rosa bekommen
> *Error*
> 
> Sicherheitsüberprüfung für: admin_allow_new_admin fehlgeschlagen. kann damit nicht wirklich was anfangen mhhh


Prüfe mal ob in:

 /usr/local/ispconfig/security/security_settings.ini

admin_allow_new_admin=yes

steht.


----------



## chubbydortmund (2. Nov. 2015)

Das wird mir angezeigt.


----------



## robotto7831a (2. Nov. 2015)

Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber Du solltest dir überlegen, ob ein Root Server für dich das richtige ist.


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2015)

Du musst Die Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/security/security_settings.ini schon im Editor öffnen und rein schauen.


----------



## chubbydortmund (2. Nov. 2015)

Sagen wir mal so, ich komme mit einigen meiner Script mit einen Normalen Webspace Produkten nicht aus weil sie arg eingeschränkt sind von den einstellungs- Möglichkeiten.


----------



## nowayback (2. Nov. 2015)

Zitat von chubbydortmund:


> Sagen wir mal so, ich komme mit einigen meiner Script mit einen Normalen Webspace Produkten nicht aus weil sie arg eingeschränkt sind von den einstellungs- Möglichkeiten.


dann buch dir bitte irgendwo einen managed server. es ist tatsächlich nur zu deinem besten.


----------

